# I love sex!



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

:yay:


That is all....just wanted a positive thread about sex in marriage since most are so gloomy and sad.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

How can I argue? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey! Me too! Small world, huh?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes. One the best pleasure in life.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Kitt said:


> :yay:
> 
> 
> That is all....just wanted a positive thread about sex in marriage since most are so gloomy and sad.


what a breath of fresh air!

If you don't mind me asking .....Why do you think that some women don't like sex or are indifferent to it.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Me too! You are in good company.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep me to... 

It seems that this is the sentiment of most of the women on TAM.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

chillymorn said:


> what a breath of fresh air!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking .....Why do you think that some women don't like sex or are indifferent to it.


Humbly I can only speak for why I love sex.....

1. Sex really is a mind/body connection so we begin with the mind. Intellectual debate and teasing throughout the day really turns us both on. We are playful with it.....laughter is an aphrodisiac. We know that nothing brings us out of a funk like good sex. We don't allow other people or porn into our love life. We however do enjoy artistic nudes and aren't prudes about sex....we just make sure it is positive and transparent. I have found that if we are both engaged sexually with each other we need little to no outside stimulation. 

2. My focus has always been on my husband (who is a wonderful person) and I was able to do this because we do not have children by our choice. Therefore, we have the time and privacy to be as nude, sexual and playful as we want to be. I'm very aware that children are amazing.....I just did not want them and nether did my husband so we were very compatible. 

3. We speak the same languages of love....touch and intimacy speaks volumes to both of us. 

4. My husband is a true partner in every sense of the word...he and I give and take equally. My husband and I do what needs to be done right away together so we can have more time playing and being with each other. We travel quite a bit too so we always have new experiences to talk about. We are also into fitness and boating so we have things in common. Yet, we also have friends and a life apart so when we do get back together, we share our lives and are excited by seeing each other again. 

5. My husband is positive...he is joy....he stands his ground and is decisive and confident but also kind and patient. Balance and stability to me are important to feel safe in a sexual relationship...I trust him implicitly. He is kind. Simple. 

I know that I'm the luckiest woman in the world....and am always trying to improve myself and our relationship. That means making intimacy and time together a priority.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I never understood people's obsession with sex.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

So the conclusion is that we all love sex


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

Kristisha said:


> So the conclusion is that we all love sex


Excellent observation, Kristisha....:iagree:

Is that your cat? I'm in love with that pic!


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Kitt said:


> Excellent observation, Kristisha....:iagree:
> 
> Is that your cat? I'm in love with that pic!


Yeah>


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Your profile states you're a female therefore you can't possibly like sex. Sorry.


----------



## arabian (Jun 3, 2015)

"Sex" is subjective to us all. What one person refers to as "sex", is another person's fellatio / foreplay. I love it as much as the next person, but it has to be electric..am talking mind blowing, as opposed to the boring missionary / 69 / riding that most couples do, and then once the guys comes, it's all over.

Some women are probably reading this now agreeing with me :grin2: The trick ladies, never let a guy come before he does you...never 0


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

Thound said:


> Your profile states you're a female therefore you can't possibly like sex. Sorry.


:rofl:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I love singing this to my wife...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNKJ4SPj_Rw

LOL... I like to suggestively hammer out the rhythm on the steering wheel while singing it to her.

:grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Thound said:


> Your profile states you're a female therefore you can't possibly like sex. Sorry.


TheRosenberg LOVED sex.

Just saying.

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Thound said:


> Your profile states you're a female therefore you can't possibly like sex. Sorry.


Look, I know it's been awhile since I have posted, but surely my posts about loving sex haven't been completely forgotten?? :scratchhead:


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

I love sex also. Enough where I have sex with my own hands! If anyone ever visits, watch out for the couch cushions as well. Oh, never shake my hands either!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Kitt said:


> :rofl:


Whew. I was scared you were going to take me seriously.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

Mr.Fisty said:


> I love sex also. Enough where I have sex with my own hands! If anyone ever visits, watch out for the couch cushions as well. Oh, never shake my hands either!


I will remember that....reminds me of an episode of Big Bang Theory where Mrs. Cooper just had sex with her church member friend, and she had to put a throw blanket down before Sheldon would sit down. :grin2:



Thound said:


> Whew. I was scared you were going to take me seriously.


What? Weren't you serious? Jk....jk...


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Kitt said:


> Humbly I can only speak for why I love sex.....
> 
> 1. Sex really is a mind/body connection so we begin with the mind. Intellectual debate and teasing throughout the day really turns us both on. We are playful with it.....laughter is an aphrodisiac. We know that nothing brings us out of a funk like good sex. We don't allow other people or porn into our love life. We however do enjoy artistic nudes and aren't prudes about sex....we just make sure it is positive and transparent. I have found that if we are both engaged sexually with each other we need little to no outside stimulation.
> 
> ...



OK, my life is nothing like yours since I have two kids and I'm going through my second "divorce" with their father, but THIS is the relationship I want. 

 <3


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> OK, my life is nothing like yours since I have two kids and I'm going through my second "divorce" with their father, but THIS is the relationship I want.
> 
> <3


Thank you for your kindness. I am very grateful for my life....and my wonderful man. One of the reasons I came here was because I want to be more mindful of my marriage and not take it for granted. 
I hope you get all you desire and more...you just seem like such a great person! I can imagine your children are the best!


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Kitt said:


> Thank you for your kindness. I am very grateful for my life....and my wonderful man. One of the reasons I came here was because I want to be more mindful of my marriage and not take it for granted.
> I hope you get all you desire and more...you just seem like such a great person! I can imagine your children are the best!


It's refreshing to see someone happy with their relantionship around here, it's intoxicating:x:wink2:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Kitt said:


> Thank you for your kindness. I am very grateful for my life....and my wonderful man. One of the reasons I came here was because I want to be more mindful of my marriage and not take it for granted.
> I hope you get all you desire and more...you just seem like such a great person! *I can imagine your children are the best! *


They sure are!


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> I love singing this to my wife...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNKJ4SPj_Rw
> 
> ...



KISS has some nasty (good nasty) songs......> I grew up with hair bands so I love them!


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Good for you, OP. A lot of us come here to vent about our sexless marriages (myself prominently included) so it's nice to see someone admit they love sex. I'm married to a woman who says sex is too much work (which is why it's been over two years since we've had sex), and someone who constantly complains about how tired she is (which doesn't stop her from staying up playing Candy Crush and drinking diet soda), so reading your posts is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

ChargingCharlie said:


> Good for you, OP. A lot of us come here to vent about our sexless marriages (myself prominently included) so it's nice to see someone admit they love sex. I'm married to a woman who says sex is too much work (which is why it's been over two years since we've had sex), and someone who constantly complains about how tired she is (which doesn't stop her from staying up playing Candy Crush and drinking diet soda), so reading your posts is a breath of fresh air.


I find that when I'm tired, sex helps me wind down. I'm so sorry there is a disconnect....I hope you can find a bridge to get to each other again physically. Two years is so excessive to me that I cannot even imagine. How do you cope? Please don't answer if it makes you feel uncomfortable. I just cannot imagine.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Even with our moments of this.. ...there is still lots of this...  and







...

Being intimate with my husband always makes me feel like this.. 








..

Admittedly I'm a bit of a * !!*


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Even with our moments of this.. ...there is still lots of this...  and
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: I take it you have children.....you are so fun!


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Even with our moments of this.. ...there is still lots of this...  and
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why you always in a good mood:wink2:


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

I was chatting with my husband last night over a couple of beers after I returned home from travel trip....and I asked him what he would do if I went a week without wanting sex.....he said he would call an ambulance because he would think I was knocking on death's door.


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

Kitt said:


> I was chatting with my husband last night over a couple of beers after I returned home from travel trip....and I asked him what he would do if I went a week without wanting sex.....he said he would call an ambulance because he would think I was knocking on death's door.


:laugh: it's important that both partners be on the same page regarding sex. In my opinion if your needs are meet in the bedroom you are more relaxed, happier and you can face life differently, in a more positive manner.... You can put up with almost anything .:wink2:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Kitt said:


> I find that when I'm tired, sex helps me wind down. I'm so sorry there is a disconnect....I hope you can find a bridge to get to each other again physically. Two years is so excessive to me that I cannot even imagine. How do you cope? Please don't answer if it makes you feel uncomfortable. I just cannot imagine.


My heart goes out to anyone in these situations... When I 1st came here, my H couldn't keep up with my sex drive....he was a trooper..even with that ...there were times I felt I was starving.. but I wasn't.....

I'd read some of the posts HERE... Husbands & wives pouring out their hearts / frustrations with rejection...sometimes Ongoing..... it ANGERED ME .. ...never forget one thread where this man asked if he should be castrated....I cried... I would get REAL EMOTIONAL ...JUST IMAGINING being in their shoes..

I thought to myself.. if that was me ....Well... it wouldn't be pretty... I wouldn't love THAT MUCH...nor could I handle it... it would have caused me a mountain of resentment...I would have been looking over the fence.. I don't know how some can stay in sexless marriages..(10 or less times a year)....

I find it a betrayal of the marriage vows to love & cherish.. it IS it's own infidelity. 

I think it would suck all the joy & pleasure out of living.. I'm pretty much guilty of sympathizing mostly with the higher drive spouse...unless they are ignoring their spouses needs/ love languages... it's not always so black & white, of course.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

You find a way to cope. I've noticed my drive being greatly decreased in the past few months, but before that I'd just take care of myself in the shower. I don't need sex every day but once a week would be nice.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My heart goes out to anyone in these situations... When I 1st came here, my H couldn't keep up with my sex drive....he was a trooper..even with that ...there were times I felt I was starving.. but I wasn't.....
> 
> I'd read some of the posts HERE... Husbands & wives pouring out their hearts / frustrations with rejection...sometimes Ongoing..... it ANGERED ME .. ...never forget one thread where this man asked if he should be castrated....I cried... I would get REAL EMOTIONAL ...JUST IMAGINING being in their shoes..
> 
> ...


I am with you....

Not to minimize because I know this is so awful....to relate to the LD person, I try to think of something I abhor and would rather not do.....sporting events. I think they are juvenile and a waste of time and money....however, when my husband wants to go to Talladega or to see the Seahawks....I'm a little trooper because I know he loves it. In return he will sleep through any and all operas and ballets I want to attend. (He just looks extraordinary in a tux.) :grin2:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Kristisha said:


> That's why you always in a good mood:wink2:


This is true.. when he couldn't keep up.. I would GET Bi*chy... one of his lines was.. "I know what you need.. YOU NEED LAID!"... I had to not take this personal....he was getting older....not in his 20's anymore.... but my drive was comparable to a young man's suddenly..

He couldn't do me 3 times a day!!... I had to calm my jets.. finding this forum....still talking ABOUT SEX helped me focus my mind elsewhere.. I was very tempted to go to porn sites.. it was all "ELECTRIC to me, like my mind was hi-jacked or something.. ..we did rent it for a time.. watching together.. anything to get MORE out of him was helping me out !

I had some kind of hormonal surge.. mid life has been very interesting !!!

I felt like this >  for 8 straight months.. then it started to CALM.... a blessing really ...

I FEEL for all you HIGH DRIVERS.. been there !!


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

ChargingCharlie said:


> You find a way to cope. I've noticed my drive being greatly decreased in the past few months, but before that I'd just take care of myself in the shower. I don't need sex every day but once a week would be nice.


I completely understand. My husband used to be deployed for months at a time and I can tell you that not all the best and most high powered toys, sex phone calls or techniques came close to the real thing. I would bawl after self pleasure because it was like wanting a banana split with all the toppings and someone giving me a tic tac. 

I'm sincerely sad for you. I hope you find a way to get back your intimacy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Kitt said:


> I am with you....
> 
> Not to minimize because I know this is so awful....to relate to the LD person, I try to think of something I abhor and would rather not do.....sporting events. I think they are juvenile and a waste of time and money....however, when my husband wants to go to Talladega or to see the Seahawks....I'm a little trooper because I know he loves it. In return he will sleep through any and all operas and ballets I want to attend. (He just looks extraordinary in a tux.) :grin2:


Not into sports either... (always been happy H feels the same)....one couldn't pay us to go to a Football game.. never watched a Superbowl yet.. love the commercials though ! I think it's great you both still GO with him though... as it should be ... I go with mine to COIN shows ...he gets into that.. gets excited over a finding a special coin he is looking for.. ha ha ... I like to save money.. so not going to complain he likes to BUY money..

And he'll come with me to Rock concerts, maybe a little wilder than his tastes.. one of them we were basically in the mosh pit.. lifting bodies over our heads a few yrs back.. 

You said he SLEEPS through what you want to attend.. this doesn't bother you?


----------



## Kristisha (Apr 29, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> This is true.. when he couldn't keep up.. I would GET Bi*chy... one of his lines was.. "I know what you need.. YOU NEED LAID!"... I had to not take this personal....he was getting older....not in his 20's anymore.... but my drive was comparable to a young man's suddenly..
> 
> He couldn't do me 3 times a day!!... I had to calm my jets.. finding this forum....still talking ABOUT SEX helped me focus my mind elsewhere.. I was very tempted to go to porn sites.. it was all "ELECTRIC to me, like my mind was hi-jacked or something.. ..we did rent it for a time.. watching together.. anything to get MORE out of him was helping me out !
> 
> ...



When I don't have sex all of the sudden I become very moody and very angry.

You know what's weird, ?! The fact that my first year of my marriage I was very LD till my H let me know that he can't live like that so I started to search the Internet and I found this forum.

And for me as an eye opener, made me realise that he is not crazy and his needs are very legitimate and helped me become HD

And it took me 2 years to open an account when I couldn't find a response to my questions..

So yea sex can make you or break you.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Not into sports either... (always been happy H feels the same)....one couldn't pay us to go to a Football game.. never watched a Superbowl yet.. love the commercials though ! I think it's great you both still GO with him though... as it should be ... I go with mine to COIN shows ...he gets into that.. gets excited over a finding a special coin he is looking for.. ha ha ... I like to save money.. so not going to complain he likes to BUY money..
> 
> And he'll come with me to Rock concerts, maybe a little wilder than his tastes.. one of them we were basically in the mosh pit.. lifting bodies over our heads a few yrs back..
> 
> You said he SLEEPS through what you want to attend.. this doesn't bother you?


Not at all....I drink beer and chat with everyone at the races and football games...hey, whatever we have to do to enjoy it. He is a lovely companion and very well rounded, but opera and ballet make him very relaxed and sleepy. He makes the plans, buys the tickets, takes me to a nice restaurant, dresses up, makes me feel loved so if he needs some shut eye...I'm ok with that. I like sporting events in that I always find us a nice place to stay and fun tailgate activities...I'm very social sometimes. I just don't like the actual sports. I actually read my kindle sometimes....he doesn't mind at all. :smile2: I collect comic books which my husband has no interest in and he still is happy to be with me. He probably is like you with the coin collecting. I guess I would do anything if it meant being with him and making him feel happy. I think this is where I get lost on people not wanting to have sex at least once a week or so.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

OK this might surprise some of you but I love sex too >

Got me a big, strong, sexy man that is simply The Best Lover of my life.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Personal said:


> I love sex too!
> 
> We had sex three times on Monday (Public Holidays can be so much fun), groped each other on Tuesday and are intending to have sex again tonight (Wednesday).


God save The Queen.

Yeah we had a PH romp here as well >


----------



## sharps (Jun 9, 2015)

OMG I love sex.

I would like to know what others have to say about what a reasonable frequency is relative to years of marriage. I have seen charts but I am curious to hear from real posters.

Well my frequency was once a week (on weekends usually) without question , married 26 years . Unfortunately due to my current situation this weekend ain't happening.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I love sex, too!! 

Happily my husband is back to the man I dated and is a lot more HD since switching jobs. Life is so different now from how things were before in the HD/LD dynamic(I don't have to push for sex). It is amazing! I'm loving life.


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

Me too. Thanks for the positive thread. 

I don't currently have a partner though, and that sucks! But having a partner who didn't want me sucked more!


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

sharps said:


> OMG I love sex.
> 
> I would like to know what others have to say about what a reasonable frequency is relative to years of marriage. I have seen charts but I am curious to hear from real posters.
> 
> Well my frequency was once a week (on weekends usually) without question , married 26 years . Unfortunately due to my current situation this weekend ain't happening.


Reasonable frequency is when both partners feel satisfied by the frequency and will vary. I always say that having a healthy happy relationship is dependent on not comparing to other relationships. I also know that life is fluid and there are times when you can't have sex as much as you want...I accept this truth in life as that applies to everything else too. Being married 26 years is a wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Yep me to...
> 
> It seems that this is the sentiment of most of the women on TAM.


* ... and the vast majority of discriminating, intelligent gentlemen, as well!*


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

sharps said:


> OMG I love sex.
> 
> I would like to know what others have to say about what a reasonable frequency is relative to years of marriage. I have seen charts but I am curious to hear from real posters.
> 
> Well my frequency was once a week (on weekends usually) without question , married 26 years . Unfortunately due to my current situation this weekend ain't happening.



For me, I prefer every day. I got that the first 8 years with my husband. But then he changed (long story) and stopped wanting me. I settled into a 2 to 3 times a week pattern. I could live with that, but it was not my preference. Then it became 1/week, then 1/month, then nothing. I think it really depends on the couple.

I've heard that 2 to 3/week is good????


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I love sex too! I just cannot imagine having a sexless marriage (other than for health reasons, of course). I don't think I or my husband would have ever put up with it. We've been married almost 30 years and we still have a very active sex life and I hope to continue for as long as we are physically able. It's too much fun not to!


----------



## Todd (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello. New guy here and this is my first post. Hello!

I like sex too and am blessed to have a wife that also does. I have the higher drive of the two, but she almost always accommodates me, and she does enjoy it too. We're both in our early 50s and we're down to 2-3X a week, which is enough at my age. Although I do want it more, it's not a serious problem. Thank goodness I have a wife who enjoys it, not like my first wife and that was a big cause of stress in that marriage.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

karole said:


> I love sex too! I just cannot imagine having a sexless marriage (other than for health reasons, of course). I don't think I or my husband would have ever put up with it. We've been married almost 30 years and we still have a very active sex life and I hope to continue for as long as we are physically able. It's too much fun not to!



This is so nice to read. Wow. Thirty years is amazing. I agree that is is fun, and also very healthy in many ways....for exercise, endurance, connection, oxytocin, and helps with relaxation. Yay for long term couples who are still intimate and close. Thanks for your post.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

Sometimes I think the reason we don't get sex as much as we would like is due to poor communication and organization. Have you asked for more sex....maybe some oral and quickies thrown in for good measure?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Todd said:


> Hello. New guy here and this is my first post. Hello!
> 
> I like sex too and am blessed to have a wife that also does. I have the higher drive of the two, but she almost always accommodates me, and she does enjoy it too. *We're both in our early 50s and we're down to 2-3X a week, which is enough at my age.* Although I do want it more, it's not a serious problem. Thank goodness I have a wife who enjoys it, not like my first wife and that was a big cause of stress in that marriage.


As long as you are happy then all is good but being in your 50's does not have to automatically mean less sex.

Mr H is 54, I'm 48 and we have sex at least 10 times a week. We plan to have an active, healthy sex life for a long time yet.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Holland said:


> As long as you are happy then all is good but being in your 50's does not have to automatically mean less sex.
> 
> Mr H is 54, I'm 48 and we have sex at least 10 times a week. We plan to have an active, healthy sex life for a long time yet.


Good for you!
I am 53 and been married 24 years. We are having sex 2 or maybe 3 times per week, but they are typically marathon type sessions. I don't think I could physically do more than we already do. My wife's vajaja is sore for a couple days afterwards and needs to rest.
I can honestly say that we are having the very best sex of our lives. The orgasms are mind blowing and completely drain our minds and bodies of whatever is going on in our world. It's a time when we get to another state of being. It is something I never even dreamed it could be. It's so good, every time we have it I worry that it will be the last time. I am getting old and have heart disease, but I'm still alive and am able to rock my wifes world.

Life has it's temptations and I can honestly say that I am tempted on a daily basis. However, when you have someone at home that can take all those temptations and satisfy you, it's an unbelievable gift that I intend to partake to it's fullest, till I can't move anymore.

I thank God for my wife!

It never used to be like this. I was overweight, depressed and angry. Our first child is 21 and severely mentally handicapped. I had a heart attack that nearly killed me and took 2 years to mentally overcome. Sex was boring for both of us. I made it my number one priority to change things around and it has worked.
I lost 50 pounds and got rid of my depression and anger. I basically, by the grace of God, was able to change who I was, to the core.
It's still a struggle, but every difficult move has been rewarded with more intensity in the bedroom. I am excited every day about possible future rewards in the bedroom that I cannot even fathom.

I know this sounds a bit over the top and maybe even a little unreal. We did have sex last night and I am still basking in the glow, so maybe I'm still "high."

Regardless, I wish all of you HOPE. Hope for a better marriage, hope for happiness, regardless of circumstances. A hope for joy.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kitt said:


> Sometimes I think the reason we don't get sex as much as we would like is due to poor communication and organization. Have you asked for more sex....maybe some oral and quickies thrown in for good measure?


No, most people on here have tried talking/communicating until they are blue in the face, but it does little to nothing. I had tried it all with my husband and he would repeatedly turn me down for the last 2 and a half years. Lately things have turned around, but it wasn't anything I did. His job changed and he made some changes himself, which are the only reasons our sex life has gotten better. Sad, but true.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I really love sex. If I had my way it would be every day like 3x.

Mrs. Conan gets worn out though and can go about 6 times a week.

I am a freak though and am understanding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

We finally had sex over the weekend - went to an event and had the kids stay with friends overnight. She was actually into it and it talking that we need to do this more often. Even better, we were both very tired and didn't feel the best, but we still enjoyed ourselves. I think we *may* have turned a corner - the way she was talking as we were in the act, along with her physical expressions, let me know that she wanted it.


----------



## Kitt (Jun 3, 2015)

intheory said:


> I am glad to hear that some (hopefully most ???) married couples are having great sex.
> 
> Not sure how to say this exactly; but I think that the joy or happiness created by sex is a type of energy that goes out from you to the whole world.
> 
> ...



YEs, I'm doing my part to release great energy one O at a time.....tmi...tmi. :grin2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Hmmm ... as far as frequency, all over the map. My wife and I have always been streaky. We have hot streaks 2-4x a week and times where maybe 1x a week or longer. What happened when we had kids, the hot streaks got fewer and the cool streaks became more frequent (and lasted longer). Probably rock bottom was after we had our 3rd kid, went over a year (if you include when we stopped before birth) to doing anything. After that, a good month was 1-2x, to the point where I would have rather done nothing tbh (not for lack of drive or desire, but actually having a high drive it is rather torturous to have sex once knowing you will probably have to wait a month). A few months ago my wife and I talked about it (not directly about the sex aspect but more how we let being parents completely ruin us as a married couple). We made some changes, and since then we have been off to the races where 4-5x a week has now become common (we actually had to shake on it one day that neither of us would start anything at night b/c we were both sleep deprived lol). Hard to explain, but it is also a lot better now, and just in general this is probably the happiest my wife and I have been in a real long time (and that is saying something as we actually have a solid marriage).


----------

